# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Где можно научиться астрологии и аюрведе ???

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Святые вайшнави и вайшнавы !!! Подскажите пожалуйста ! Где можно в Маяпуре, Вриндаване, и в Чоупати (Мумбайе) научиться астрологии, аюрведе ? Будьте вечно счастливы, здоровы и Богаты !

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Очень понравился   ответ на подобный вопрос индийского джиотиш-пандита: Джиотишу научиться нельзя. Знание Джиотиш даёт только Бог :smilies:

----------

